# Buying Hyundai i20 or Toyota Corolla



## ksssridharan (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

Happy New year to all.
I am in the process of buying a car in Dubai. My budget is about DHS 40,000.

I have arrived at two options:
Buying a NEW Hyundai i20 OR OLD Toyota Corolla. Both of them fits into my budget.
Can any one suggest which option to choose?


Regards,
Sri


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would recommend the new i20, it is a smaller car, but the new Hyundai's are getting nicer every year, more airbags, techie frills etc... and the maintenance costs are as close to minimum as you could expect.. corolla's are popular (and for good reason) but they get driven/used a lot!! so you might want to double check the whole history of the car etc..


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Try the i20, the corrola's are o.k but really are old cars underneath.


----------



## ksssridharan (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your quick response. As far as i have observed, i have not seen any i20 running in Dubai. Also, there are no used car sales advts. for i20. Thats the reason i am thinking.
Will i be able to sell it for a good price after 2 or 3 years? please advice.

Any i20 owners here? Please share your experience with i20.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would have thought that you would get a decent 3 year old Honda Accord for 40K. Maybe the prices have risen.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

i20 is a relatively new model so you wont see many if any out secondhand yet.

Its 40k new whats the worst that can happen, you sell it for 20k in a few years?

How much will the secondhand cars cost you extra in parts and maintenance over the new one?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would agree go for the new option, plus seeing as DSF (Dubai Shopping Festival) is on for the next month there will be lots of deals about! Free insurance for the first year, free servicing etc etc


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> there will be lots of deals about! Free insurance for the first year, free servicing etc etc


Correct, be allsorts of deals coming out shortly. 

A used car could have been driven in any way here and have had a very very hard life.


----------

